# Liz Suffered Head Injury in a Fall



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Early this morning, I was laying on the sofa with two small pillows under my head. Liz came up and started washing my face. From there, she stepped on one of the pillows and fell over the arm of the sofa with the pillow. Apparently, her head hit the crock bowl that was beside the sofa I keep kibble in. Her eyes were dilated, going easty/westy, and I think she was blind during this time. She walked into walls, and she became highly agitated. She would shake, and her tongue hung out in a limp manner. Her breathing was rapid. Her little arms would "swim". Then, she was limp and couldn't stand up. Her head would fall to the floor when I tried to stand her. I just sat and held her, feeling helpless. I didn't have the option of a good vet available today, so I was beside myself. Finally, one of my friends suggested that I give her some Predisone. I gave her 1/2 of a tablet, and she began to focus her eyes. Soon, her tongue was back in her mouth, and she could hold her head up. It's been about three hours since the pill, and she has walked a little. She seems weak so I'm just keeping her in my lap. She did eat a little food that I put into her mouth with a syringe, and she drank a little water this way too. She has had Nutrilca and some baby food during the day, but I had to stick in into her throat and get her to swallow. She's not back to normal, but she is better. 
Please keep us in your prayers. She is just four months old and weighs 2 1/4 lbs. 
She has always clung to me over playing with the others, and I rarely make a step without her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no







. Poor Liz, I hope she'll be okay. Hugs and prayers coming for your little one


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that is so scary. I'm really sorry.







She will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers, good luck


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Liz, She is in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she will be better soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about Liz. I'm glad she is doing better but it sounds like she is still not back to normal. Gosh, I sure hope she'll be OK.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh no! poor liz! prayers for a speedy and complete recovery. noselicks from a buttercup...

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh no, poor Liz. Hopefully she'll be back to herself real soon! She's in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, poor Liz, I sure hope she is ok. It sounds like she may have a concussion.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 24 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Omg, poor Liz, I sure hope she is ok. It sounds like she may have a concussion.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think she has one too. She wanted to get out of my lap, and I let her walk to the paper. She almost made it on there before she stopped to wet. She then walked sort of sideways to the water dish and fell almost into it. I now have her back in my lap. She seems to be a little jumpy from time to time. I'm not sure if it's pain or the predisone. I'm sure I'll be up all night, so I'll keep the group posted.
Thanks so much for all the prayers. We need them.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ur baby is in my thoughts...
regarding treatment...i would not give the pred..it is contraindicated in head trauma patients and can sometimes worsen the outcome. sounds like ur baby had a blow to her brain stem also dont over do the nutrical..want to maintain the glucose..dont want it too high (can make worse also)

a quote from an article (sorry if too technical)
Glucocorticoids (steroids like pred): The question of glucocorticoid usage is always up for debate with regard to utility in the management of TBI. Examination of the literature finds no consistent advantage to the utilization of glucocorticoids in head injured patients and potentially some disadvantages. Glucocorticoids, through their counter-regulatory hormone mechanisms can potentiate hyperglycemia. Hyperglycemia can result in the provision of additional substrate for anaerobic metabolism and thus the production of lactic acid. Intracellular acidosis may result in ongoing cellular injury. In a study of veterinary head trauma patients, degree of hyperglycemia was correlated with severity of head trauma.9 According to the Brain Trauma Foundation, "The use of glucocorticoids is not recommended for improving outcome or reducing intracranial pressure (ICP) in patients with severe head injury."

make sure her head stays elvated 20-30 degrees above her pelvis when she is laying down.

it is great that she is improving...make sure she gets her electrolytes...do her pupils resopnd to light? u can shine a light in one eye...watch to see if it changes (direct response)..also try again in the same eye but watch the other eye (it should contract also, which is a consensual response) see if she has both consensual and direct.

parker and i send hugs and kisses


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Sending prayers your way for Liz, I am so sorry to hear she has had a bad fall. My thoughts ans prayers are being sent your way. Take care Liz , Char is worried about you baby girl.
[attachment=507:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LucyLou, is there a veterinary emergency clinic that you can get to? Since it has been several hours and she still is not herself, I would seek medical treatment.....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh boy, I can't even imagine how scary that was. Ruby and I send lots of love and prayers.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh Faye, 

My prayers are with you and Liz....may God's hand guide yours in your care of such a little one. 

Please if you can get to that emergency Vet...thanks LadyM for sharing what you know.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Jamie,
I was at my wits end when we gave the Predisone. My nurse friend told me to do it, and we also read to use it in a medical book for dogs. Wish I had you here in town instead of the idiot on call at the emergency clinic. She doesn't care about dogs at all. 
I got Liz to eat a jar of turkey/turkey gravy today, and I just finished feeding her 1/2 jar of chicken noodle dinner(stage 2 baby food). She's not much on canned dog food of any kind. When I was going through the fragile time with her after weaning, I used these foods, and she loves them. Her regular food is ProPlan kibble, but she
has had to be syringe fed until the chicken noodle dinner. I hope to switch to Royal Canine, and have it here, but right now, I'll just get her to eat what she likes so she will keep her glucose levels more stable. I also got a little gatoraid in her. I can give her ringers or dextrose if you think I need to, but I have been monitoring fluids today, and I have gotten about 35 cc in her so far. 
She does have some response to light, but not that great. I'm not that good with doing the light either, and she closes her eyes. This morning, they were huge and almost flat--no response at all, and they were easty/westy. Now, there is some shine to them. She does respond when I call her name. 
If you think of anything else I need to do, let me know.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like u r doing what u can...just ..wish there was a vet u could call...so her eyes are not going back and forth n e more? if so thats good. she prob bruised her brainstem..just have to wait and see


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 24 2005, 09:58 PM
> *sounds like u r doing what u can...just ..wish there was a vet u could call...so her eyes are not going back and forth n e  more?  if so thats good.  she prob bruised her brainstem..just have to wait and see
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If I felt like there was a qualified vet on call today, I would have gone to them. As all of you know there are great vets (like our own Jamie), good vets, and horrible vets. Unfortuantely, the woman on for the weekend is horrible. The last time I was in there, she talked to me as if I was an idiot, and didn't want to see my dog. She told me to find one the next day. My vet, who is on the board of the emergency clinic, told me to report her to the board. The other emergency clinic has a young guy on who is nice, but not that up on what one should do. I think the c-section we did together was his first. He told me he wasn't sure whether he was looking at the pup or the stomach. So, folks, her I sit.
I'm going to sit in a recliner so that I can keep Liz elevated. It's been about 14 hours, and we have had a good bit of improvement in the last few hours.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww














Little ones are very resilient, let's hope she'll recover quickly. Hang in there, both of you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Faye,

Just wanted you to know that your little one is my prayers tonite. I told the kids to say puppy prayers for your wee one.


Debbie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hoping she feels better soon....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh no! I'm really sorry to hear about Liz. Thank goodness you can get some advice from Jaimie. Will there be a competent vet available tomorrow in your area? I hope you and she have a good night. How scary.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry!! I'll keep you both in prayers tonight. Keep us posted.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Poor Liz! That's two baby's that got hurt today. I hope she feels much better tomorrow. It sounds like you are doing all that you can for her. Too bad you can't get her into a Vet's office. That must have been so frightening for you! *Tink* and I send best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I really hope Liz is okay. And here are hugs for you, too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am praying for little Liz. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahhh praying your little one is doing much better today.. what a scare that must have been for you!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How is she this morning? How did she make it through the night?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sending prayers your way. I hope she is doing better.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope she gets better! She's got our prayers


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Liz is better this morning. She did have one setback during the night. Around two, she showed some regression, and I gave her another dose of pedisone, since that had been so helpful yesterday afternoon. Within an hour, she began to improve. She was able to get up to go potty. She has been walking around this morning, and she doesn't walk sideways. She appears to be back to normal, but I will keep a close watch on her during the day. I'll probably just take her and a small crate with me tomorrow. I'll leave her in one of my patients' rooms, as I don't want others handling her. 
Thanks to all of you who have been praying for us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that she is doing better. I was anxious to see your post this morning. If your vet will be in tomorrow, it might help ease your mind to have them check her over, etc.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is so scary! You guys will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Whew!







Glad to hear she is so much better. Hopefully there will be no more setback!!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 25 2005, 12:09 PM
> *Whew!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
As always I'm a day behind. I hope all is well. What a scary set of events. I agree that a trip to the vet is in order. I worry about these little guys. Their so small and delicate. Thank goodness for this forum and the knowledge that is so easily shared in these times. We are praying for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am glad little Liz iz doing better. I will still pray for her and you.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the setback, but very glad that she seems well.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I will be praying for you and Liz. I hope there are no long term problems








Charmaine


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just now read all the post...oh my goodness...I do hope she is improving. I would be at my wits end if I was you. Please keep us posted. My thoughts and prayers are with you and the little one.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope Liz is still doing much better, how scary. I hope she gets well real soon and you can get a good nights sleep


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my gosh! Poor lil Liz. I hope she gets well soon. Kisses from Buttercloud and Noriko.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Liz is doing great this afternoon. I got the yougurt drops out (doggie treats), and she was the first one there. Apparently, I did the right thing in giving the predisone. I was told to continue this for the next few days, gradually tapering the dosage. We aren't that concerned with hyperglycemic, given the diet I use with sick pups. 
Thanks for all your concern.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am glad that Liz is doing better! I am late in replying but I am sorry to hear of her fall. Prednisone can help with swelling and its great that she is doing better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 25 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Liz is doing great this afternoon.   I got the yougurt drops out (doggie treats), and she was the first one there.  Apparently, I did the right thing in giving the predisone.  I was told to continue this for the next few days, gradually tapering the dosage.   We aren't that concerned with hyperglycemic, given the diet I use with sick pups.
> Thanks for all your concern.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103272*


[/QUOTE]
Yea!!! I'm sooooo glad to hear she is doing better!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 25 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Liz is doing great this afternoon.  I got the yougurt drops out (doggie treats), and she was the first one there.  Apparently, I did the right thing in giving the predisone.  I was told to continue this for the next few days, gradually tapering the dosage.  We aren't that concerned with hyperglycemic, given the diet I use with sick pups.
> Thanks for all your concern.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103272*


[/QUOTE]















Yeah great news, I am so pleased Liz is doing much better


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that Liz is doing better. Sorry that I missed the post. That would be so scarey. Please keep us posted. I will pray that she continues to do well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a relief, I pray she continues to do well. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Faye,

Thank God your little Liz is doing better. I am so happy to hear that she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad she is feeling better


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Liz appears to be back to normal. She even ate some canned dog food twice today. She also ate a jar and one half of chicken and noodles baby food, and a few yogurt drops. All this in a little girl who is 2 1/4 lbs.  Hopefully, she will go back to eating some kibble tomorrow. She is to continue on the predisone for a couple more days, getting smaller and smaller pieces of the pill.
Her beautiful white coat is a mess right now, but I don't care because I have my baby back. We will work on the tangles she got later.
Thanks to all of you who have been so kind to ask about her and say prayers. I'm sure that the prayers are what made the difference.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so glad she is better!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just saw this thread. I am so glad to read to the end and hear all is well!  



Just a side note...I thought turkey was bad to give to dogs.










> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 24 2005, 09:54 PM
> *I got Liz to eat a jar of turkey/turkey gravy today...<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103073*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 25 2005, 11:13 PM
> *I just saw this thread.  I am so glad to read to the end and hear all is well!
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103383
*[/QUOTE]


I've never heard anything about turkey being bad. If anyone has any information on this, I would like to know, as I use turkey baby food when my babies are in transition from mom to solid foods, and when anyone is sick.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so glad to read that Lizzie is doing better. Maybe tomorrow will even be better than today.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you pup is doin a LOT better!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad she is doing better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 25 2005, 11:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I've never heard anything about turkey being bad. If anyone has any information on this, I would like to know, as I use turkey baby food when my babies are in transition from mom to solid foods, and when anyone is sick.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103396
[/B][/QUOTE]
I don't think turkey is bad. I have a couple of recipe books for dogs and it says you can use turkey.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Some, not all dogs, have a bad reaction to turkey. It's the L-tryptophan (the stuff that makes you sleepy) that some dogs can't tolerate. My sister's Jack Russell gets very, very ill if she has even just a little bit of turkey. Lady can have a few pieces of white meat without any problems, but I wouldn't give her the dark meat. It's too fatty and can cause pancreatitis just like pork.

Years ago we spent Thanksgiving with a group of friends, including one who was a veterinarian and on call. Poor guy! Every time he got back from one call, he'd get called out on another emergency! All turkey related - either getting a bone stuck or getting very ill from turkey leftovers.

I personally avoid turkey baby food and ground turkey because most of it is dark meat. Chicken is a much safer choice, IMO.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is Liz doing today? Better, I hope!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Sep 26 2005, 11:02 AM
> *How is Liz doing today?  Better, I hope!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103500*


[/QUOTE]


Liz is fine. She ate a good breakfast, and she is acting like her ole self. 
Thanks for the prayers and continued concern.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 25 2005, 11:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I've never heard anything about turkey being bad. If anyone has any information on this, I would like to know, as I use turkey baby food when my babies are in transition from mom to solid foods, and when anyone is sick.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103396
[/B][/QUOTE]

If I recall correctly, there was a quiz that someone posted on SM (I'll try to find the link) that said turkey, or was it turkey skin, is bad.


***Just found the quiz. Here it is...

Dog Quiz


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad to hear Liz is doing well.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 26 2005, 11:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liz is fine. She ate a good breakfast, and she is acting like her ole self. 
Thanks for the prayers and continued concern.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103510
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is wonderful!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think a lot of dogs get sick from turkey not because of the turkey itself, but because they eat too much of it at one time. Keep in mind that most of those sick dogs get only kibble all year round. They are not used to people food. You have a house full of guests and each one of those guests feeds turkey to your dog because it's Thanksgiving and poor dog should have Thanksgiving too. Unfortunately that diet change does not agree with poor doggie's digestion.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad little Liz is doing well


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I just read this thread...so glad to hear little Liz has recovered.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Faye,

How is Liz doing today? I have been pretty busy last few days and couldn't get online but I was worried about her!!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

So happy to hear Liz is doing better. Sorry I didn't post earlier I was too
worried for words.

I will continue to send prayers your way.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry I was not able to post an update on Liz during the week. She is doing just fine now. It's hard to believe that this time last week, we were fighting for her life. She is feisty and very demanding of my time--just like I like it. 
I might not be able to post for a while, due to family obligations, but all is OK with my group.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Glad all is well!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 1 2005, 11:56 PM
> *Sorry I was not able to post an update on Liz during the week.  She is doing just fine now.  It's hard to believe that this time last week, we were fighting for her life.  She is feisty and very demanding of my time--just like I like it.
> I might not be able to post for a while, due to family obligations, but all is OK with my group.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Great news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad all is well w/your baby.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I missed this thread some way, but I am so glad that your tiny baby is better. What a relief that she is better.


----------

